# Fencing Panels size and stables for Breeding Pen and enclosure?



## lone Ranger (Nov 29, 2012)

It is a bit early, She is only 10 weeks, 10 kilos, little Wolf she is... Working Dog line, mother a 48 kg Police Dog that a disabled Officer kept.. Anyway, she is rare and valuable (for Australia), and I don't want any wild dogs or foxes or dingos to get to her as a pup. To protect her as She cannot defend herself well, I am thinking of building this now. When She comes into season, I have to pen her up instead of going to work with me and Wolf Caesar, my almost 6 month old 70 lb Black WD GSD..

So for a good dog run for her now, to protect her, and a good pen for when She is in season (season is horse talk I know).. I have just order 200 Meters of panels of hot dip galvanized heavy wire welded to galv pipe frames 2.4 metres by 2.1 metres (7 foot tall in your imperial measure)...

I am going to bolt that to the inside of one of my Stallion yards, about 1/2 acre of hardwood post and rail, with it's own 3 x 4 meter stable. I will make the stable opening solid with this railing when it is closed, with the same on the window. When I am home to watch out, She can be out to play with toys and bones and training activity bits and such, and if I go out I will lock her on wood shavings in the Stallion Stable...

I am told that this is not enough?? That a Bitch can lay down next to the fence to let a dog have his way?? *So should I do a double fence on the 8' entry to the Stable? *

Right now, She is a valuable and rare WD line, and I just want to protect her against any strays, however unlikely. But in a few months, I hear sometimes they can come into season at 6-9 months, and I do not want to breed her til She is two. I have to have at least two seasons probably, lock downs for three weeks I am told...  Never gone through this with my others, as I spayed my 7 year old (regrets now)...

Anyway, I have heard dogs can climb fences. Maybe put a stock wire hat on top to stop that, like a T section 7 foot tall. But also when I am not there training horses or mowing or something, lock her in the stable. *Do I need that double gate on the stable, floor to ceiling, or am I getting carried away here? *

Kind regards from Australia,
lone Ranger out with horses on the Last Frontier doing "Dances with Wolves" best I can...


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

I have no idea how to answer your question. But I have my own request. Once you do build it, can you post pics? Btw, I heard the same thing about the fence and boys getting to the girl.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

you are thinking like a horseman . All your security is "up" .
Dogs on the other hand , when stymied by "up" barriers , will think "down" and will dig. 
Half an acre can not be secured for a dog .

back to the drawing board?


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I know of one breeding where the male got to the female through a fence.


----------



## lone Ranger (Nov 29, 2012)

Cheyanna said:


> I have no idea how to answer your question. But I have my own request. Once you do build it, can you post pics? Btw, I heard the same thing about the fence and boys getting to the girl.


Will do Cheyenna, and BTW, I put the pictures of the chicken necks crusher for easy digestion in puppies, in the Puppy Raw section where you ask me to post the pictures about it..

Kind regards, lone Ranger in Oz...




> you are thinking like a horseman . All your security is "up" .
> Dogs on the other hand , when stymied by "up" barriers , will think "down" and will dig.
> Half an acre can not be secured for a dog .
> 
> ...


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I have used the electric wire fencing about 12-18 inches up from the bottom of a regular fence. Yes, they leave that alone, totally. 

Frankly, I have heard this story of dogs doing this through fences, but I have yet to meet a person who witnessed it. Dogs climb over fences and dig under fences, and sometimes break through fenes, and will open latches, and occasionally will jump over a fence, and bitches are just as eager as dogs to get themselves tied. But I have never SEEN a dog breed through a fence. 

I mean think about it, the boy would have to manipulate his part 180 degrees -- yes this is possible when tied, and then stab it through the fence to where there the girl is haunched up, tail flagging, and then he will have to move everything back and forth backwards until the tie happens -- personally, I just cannot believe it is possible. I will never believe it is possible unless I have seen it with my own eyes. I have witnessed the act of dog breeding many times, and I cannot picture breeding through a fence in my mind. 

I think this is kind of like the great oops litter, people will definitely give you the hairy eyeball if you deliberately breed your eight month old bitch, but if you accidently forget to latch the kennel gate, then you only get a "how irresponsible" look, and if you tell people that your boy got her through the fencing, than it is even less your fault. 

I am waiting for the u-tube.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I don't really think you need double fencing. I'd be more concerned about dogs going over/under. It's one of those things where you don't have a problem...until you have a problem, if you know what I mean? For years my dog never dug, then one day he dug under the fence. Not sure what changed but henceforth he is a "digger" and we have to make sure that fencing is installed such that he can't go under it.

If I was making a kennel for my dog (breeding dog or otherwise) I'd make sure there's no way for anyone to climb out/in or dig out/in. Like Sue I wouldn't be as concerned about hypothetical breedings happening through a fence, but I suppose it could happen. Seems more likely that would happen to a *crated* female, since in that situation the male still has leverage to mount. If it's a big concern, just don't pen her unsupervised while she's in standing heat.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

selzer said:


> But I have never SEEN a dog breed through a fence.


 
I have, when I was a kid my male got my neighbors female through a chain link fence. I only remember because he got "stuck" and was flipping out and tangled in the fence even more. That's the only time I have ever seen it but I know it can happen. How often? Who knows.


----------



## lone Ranger (Nov 29, 2012)

*Thank you ALL for your input...!!*

*Now here is what I have decided:*

I have electrics already, plug in pulse discharge for the horses and cattle. The dogs learn early not to go through the electric wire fences, even when the crouch down, the tail is up, and they *YELP!*

*There will be no digging with an electric tape run (harmless shock pulse) about six inches out and six-ten inches up... On the outside, and if necessary on the inside. *However I think the female will paw through the fence and discover it anyway even from the inside. Once or twice reminded, they will not dig...

Thank you for your ideas. With an electric tape and fenced of paddock when in season, a double gate on the stable, all should be well...

Kind regards from Australia, lone Ranger


----------

